# Um..so....lets just say...you were to get pregnant while you had DP



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

would your baby have DP too? :/

And let's just say...hypothetically of course...you were to get an abortion....do they hurt? would it make the DP and/or anxiety worse? Hypothetically speaking that is...

mmmmkay thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh dear..but anyways no im pretty sure you can take pills that will destroy the fetus, and i dont think it would make dp/anxiety any worse.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

First of all, no, your baby would not get dp. Secondly, I have heard that going through a pregnancy with dp MAKES YOUR DP SYMPTOMS BETTER. Thirdly, I am a former teen mom (got pregnant when I was 16, had my daughter at 17) and I am a firm believer that if you are old enough to have sex, you are old enough to ACCEPT THE RESPONSIBILITIES AND CONSEQUENCES OF YOUR SEXUAL BEHAVIOR. Pregnancy and stds included. Abortion is NOT a form of birth control. I believe that if you get pregnant because you were not responsible enough to prevent the pregnancy, that a child should not have to suffer for your bad judgement. I believe that, at the very least, you should carry out the pregnancy and adopt the child out.

I thought VERY seriously about abortion when I first got pregnant and then I realized that my daughter didn't choose to be created and she didn't deserve what they would do her tiny little body if I had aborted her. I don't care what people say, do some extensive research on what they do during the abortion process. It's horrifying and any adult who did that to a born baby, child or another adult would go to jail for murder. Just because it's a tiny human, doesn't mean it can't feel pain while it's being ripped apart or burned to death.

I will tell you right now that to this day, 9 years later, I still feel massive guilt about ever having considered an abortion. My daughter is beautiful, intelligent, and vibrant and I seriously think the world would be at a major loss without her in it.

And yes, abortions hurt. They hurt physically and a lot of women are not prepared for the emotional after effects, even when they think that abortion is what they want.

I really hope this is all *hypothetical* and if it isn't I know someone who would gladly take a baby into their home. My sister and her husband have been trying to get pregnant for 4 years now and can't. If you are pregnant and don't want the baby, they will gladly give it a loving home.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

If you were pregnant, your baby WOULD NOT inherit DP for it is not in your genetic coding.

Having an abortion is a very, VERY serious matter. While under the stress of DP, you sometimes cannot make the same decisions you would have with a clear mind. DP clouds your judgment, perception, and ability to make a clear minded decision.

I'm going to advise that if you are pregnant, you wait for you mind to clear up before you go about making any decisions regarding a matter of this severity. I'm going to also have to STRONGLY agree with TinyFairyPeople's reply. She has giving you very good advice to follow with experience behind the subject. If you are pregnant, there are MANY support groups that you can find. A school counselor would be a good place to start.

I hope things get better for you.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

There is nothing to suggest DP is hereditary. 
As for the rest, I don't know.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> My sister and her husband have been trying to get pregnant for 4 years now and can't. If you are pregnant and don't want the baby, they will gladly give it a loving home.


The same loving home that wouldnt/wont help you in your time of need?

On topic: As pancake stated I dont think there is anything to suggest that DP/DR is genetic or heraditary. Although serious mental illnesses tends to run in the family (Correct me if I´m wrong). But I am a strong believer as are most intelligent people in that Nurture is a much bigger factor than Nature. Meaning that the environment you are raised in is statistically the most crucial factor to who you become.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Inzom said:


> The same loving home that wouldnt/wont help you in your time of need?
> 
> On topic: As pancake stated I dont think there is anything to suggest that DP/DR is genetic or heraditary. Although serious mental illnesses tends to run in the family (Correct me if I´m wrong). But I am a strong believer as are most intelligent people in that Nurture is a much bigger factor than Nature. Meaning that the environment you are raised in is statistically the most crucial factor to who you become.


Well said. You're correct about mental illnesses running in the family though. A child with a parent with a serious mental disorder has a much higher percentage rate of getting that same disorder. DP however, is once again, not in your genetic coding. Which means it's not hereditary.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> The same loving home that wouldnt/wont help you in your time of need?


No.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Why is this in the introduction area of the forum?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Why is this in the introduction area of the forum?


thats a beautiful question right there. leave it to you to notice that ( :


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> thats a beautiful question right there. leave it to you to notice that ( :


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

"If you have dissociative parents, you also probably learned dissociation from them - both by being taught it directly, and by example. Parents who

dissociate are unable to help a child go through their emotions. They are unable to help the child learn that an emotion is nothing to fear, but

something that is very valuable and precious, helpful in living life." I guess this only applies if you dissociate to stay away from painful emotions.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

if you have dp and the father has red hair the baby will be a midget


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

sonnl said:


> if you have dp and the father has red hair the baby will be a midget


XD funny one...really funny.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> would your baby have DP too? :/
> 
> And let's just say...hypothetically of course...you were to get an abortion....do they hurt? would it make the DP and/or anxiety worse? Hypothetically speaking that is...
> 
> mmmmkay thanks


oh my oh my..what have you done now? XD
Well..I don't think your kid would get DP just cause you do..but your kid could crash into the reason you got it..
mm..don't think it would make DP/anxiety worse...
And I assume this is in introduction cause you're here to introduce a new little fellow, hm?


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

sonnl said:


> if you have dp and the father has red hair the baby will be a midget


That is actually true. I saw it on Jerry Springer.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

5 people now have "Panic Disorder" in my family. Grandma to father to 3 kids. We all started it at different times in our lives. the ones I know of are 22, 25, 30, and 30. supposivily. All sensitive to florescent light. One has said "Wearing a Virtual REality headset". Your life is an odd harmony of Nature AND Nurture.

Me being the latest, I wish my fucking family had more of an openess about it all because obviously you can prevent things. But I guess i'm more lucky than most on here. Atleast they kidna relate although like most they are in denial. Whole families live in denial!!!!!... "O'DOYALS RULE!"...... ride it right off the fucking cliff. Its so true. Infact I would say that any time I came across applicable ignorance and I see it in my own family. I still feel its my duty to soon warn my younger cousin (of similar blood) about a few things so i'm not a hypocrite. Damned Pink Elephants.

There I go blabbing again. Short of it is, its possible your baby could be prone to dissociation or anxiety.

You'd have to check-it in your family. If you did a bunch of LSD and nobody in your family has any issues then I wouldn't worry about it for a second. But if you stressed out some time and got DP and then found out later that "Aunt Mable" has been hiding the fact that she pops valium all day and your "Uncle Bobby" is fucking paranoid and never has any friends or guests over. Yeah. It might run in your genes. There has been some great studies done around 2008. and theres even things you can do after the child is born to see if they are anxiety prone. I read some and looking back, yep, I had some.


----------

